# Talstar P....hmmm



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

So I sprayed Talstar P for the first time on Sunday around the outside of the house, yard, doorway entries. I've had a problem with bugs coming in around my outside basement door entry. I made sure to spray the outside basement doorway & stairway extra good. I saw new spiders, ants & those spider crickets inside my basement by the door today...Is Talstar not a barrier for insects?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jingobah said:


> So I sprayed Talstar P for the first time on Sunday around the outside of the house, yard, doorway entries. I've had a problem with bugs coming in around my outside basement door entry. I made sure to spray the outside basement doorway & stairway extra good. I saw new spiders, ants & those spider crickets inside my basement by the door today...Is Talstar not a barrier for insects?


Talstar P (Bifenthrin) is a great product, but it does not provide instant knockdown.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bifenthrin is not a knockdown pesticide.

From DoMyOwn's website:

*How Talstar P Works

Talstar P is a liquid concentrate insecticide which contains bifenthrin, a synthetic pyrethroid. Pyrethroids work by disrupting an insect's nervous system causing a weakened state followed by death. Talstar P does not provide an instant knockdown of pests, rather, pests pick up the residual active ingredient by contact. Talstar P is a repellent insecticide since it acts quickly enough that social insects such as ants cannot create a pheromone trail. This means that Talstar P will be most effective as a barrier with a thorough application. Talstar P residual can last up to 3 months*

Edited to add: @Ware just beat me to it


----------



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

@Ware and @pennstater2005 - I use Talstar P....what would be another good product to use in conjunction with Talstar that would provide the instant knockdown power?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Permethrin is a quicker knockdown type pesticide.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Using Talstar I just wasn't expecting to see alive bugs on the other side of my door after I sprayed....I assume they eventually would have died after passing through where I sprayed but, I'd much rather have them die outside the house.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jingobah This might help with the ants.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

There are many reports of an increase in insects inside the property (I had similar on last application, a few mosquitoes escaped inside the house) after application of Talstar. The insects some way or another know the surfaces have been treated, but they want to land and thus make extra effort to get inside.

This was mentioned on a thread here a few weeks ago, and I was with my uncle over the weekend who works for a pesticide producing company (not to be named) and I asked him about it... he confirmed it is a side effect of pesticides with residual that for a few days after application there is an increase of pests noticed _inside _the home.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe they are trying to make a hail mary attempt to come inside and get us on their last few days

:shock:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Had this happen to me. Sprayed the exterior perimeter of a property with Demand CS. Homeowner called me to tell me that there was a swarm of ants in one corner of a room. The ants knew something was applied and did not want to cross over it. Told her to vacuum up the ants and spray some Raid down the vac hose after.


----------

